#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل گنو لینوکس | genu linux operating system >  > آموزشی: WMWARE چیست و به چه منظور استفاده میشود

## farzad_yousefi

سلام دوستان از امروز دوست دارم شما رو با WMWARE اشنا کنم و همچنین با سیستم عامل لینوکس 

امیدوارم مورد قبول واقع بشه

----------

*hamedshd*,*rss*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farzad_yousefi

*نرم افزار VMware Workstation * 

شاید تا به حال اتفاق افتاده باشد روبه روی رایانه تان بنشینید و در دل  آرزو كنید كاش رایانه تان یك خواهر یا برادر دیگر هم داشت تا هم او تنها  نبود و هم شما ... نرم افزاری را كه نوشته اید تحت شبكه تست كنید و ببینید  جواب می دهد یا خیر. بدون این كه نیازی به دوباره بوت كردن رایانه تان  باشد، به یك سیستم عامل دیگر به طور همزمان دسترسی داشته باشید.

نرم افزار جدیدی را كه اصلا نمی دانید قرار است چه بلایی سر سیستم شما  بیاورد، قبلا روی آن دیگری امتحان می كردید. به كشت ویروسهایی بپردازید كه  فقط برای ارتقای سطح امنیت سیستم های رایانه ای و پیدا كردن چالشهای نرم  افزاری مبادرت به تولید آنها كرده اید. و ... همه اینها با برپایی یك  ایستگاه كاری مجازی امكان پذیر است. با ایستگاه كاری VMware آشنا شوید:


*ایستگاه كاری VMware چیست؟*

VMware نرم افزار قدرتمند ماشین مجازی ، طراحی شده برای توسعه دهندگان نرم  افزارها و مدیران سیستم و كسانی است كه می خواهند در ساختار نرم افزاری شان  تغییرات اساسی بدهند، نرم افزار تست كنند و خلاصه هر كاری كه فكرش را  بكنید.

این نرم افزار با قدمت بیش از 6 سال و برنده شدن بیش از یك دو جین جوایز  بزرگ محصولات نرم افزاری ، توسعه دهندگان نرم افزار را قادر می كند، پیچیده  ترین برنامه های تحت شبكه را كه در ویندوزهای مایكروسافت ، Linux یا Net  ware اجرا می شوند روی تنها یك رایانه desktop، اجرا كنند.

خصیصه های ویژه ای نظیر: شبكه بندی مجازی (Virtural Networking) انجام  تراكنشها به صورت زنده و Real time به اشتراك گذاری پوشه ها و drag and  drop پشتیبانی از ( PXE محیط اجرای از پیش بوت شده) از VMware یك وسیله  ضروری برای توسعه دهندگان IT و مدیران سیستم ها ساخته است.

*ایستگاه كاری VMware چگونه مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد؟*

این نرم افزار با میلیون ها كاربر در سراسر دنیا، كارایی را در تولید نرم  افزارها بهبود می بخشد، هزینه ها را كاهش می دهد و انعطاف پذیری را بالا می  برد و راه امن تری را برای جواب گرفتن از برنامه ها پیش پای ما می گذارد.

نصب VMware روی رایانه رومیزی تان اولین گام برای انتقال ساختار IT موجود  به یك ساختار مجازی است. با ایستگاه كاری VMware غیر از ساده كردن عملیات  توسعه و تست نرم افزار و سرعت بخشیدن به توسعه برنامه های كاربردی ،  سازگاری برنامه های كاربردی و اجرای عملی مهاجرت از یك سیستم عامل به سیستم  عامل دیگر را تضمین می كند و امكان امتحان این كه آیا این نقل و انتقال و  تعویض سیستم عامل ، زیانی برای شبكه یا سایر نرم افزارهای كاربردی در حال  اجرا دارد یا خیر را به شما می دهد.


*ایستگاه كاری VMware چگونه كار می كند؟*

این ایستگاه كاری با فعال سازی چند سیستم عامل و برنامه های كاربردی مربوط  به آنها به طور همزمان روی یك ماشین فیزیكی منفرد، عمل می كند.

سیستم عاملها به همراه نرم افزار های كاربردیشان در ماشین مجازی همگی روی  یك قطعه از سخت افزار نشسته اند. لایه مجازی سازی VMware، منابع سخت افزار  فیزیكی را به منابع ماشین مجازی می نگارد به طوری كه انگار هر ماشین مجازی ،  پردازنده ، حافظه و دیسك و ابزارهای I / O ویژه خود را دارد و همگی مطابق  استاندارد رایانه های X86هستند.

به كمك ایستگاه كاری VMware شبكه های مجازی پیچیده ای راه اندازی می كنید و  انواع نرم افزارها را در هر محیطی كه می خواهید به طور همزمان اجرا كنید و  همه اینها را یكجا روی سیستم خود انجام دهید.

بدون نیاز به انجام عملیات پارتیشن بندی دوباره دیسك و سیستم عاملی جدید  نصب كنید و بدون این كه سیستم را از نو بوت كنید بین سیستم عامل های نصب  شده روی رایانه تان سوئیچ كنید.

*امکانات نرم افزار VMware Workstation 7.0.1.227600 - Final :*

- نصب انواع لینوکس و ویندوز و سیستم عاملهای دیگر در ویندوز از طریق این نرم افزار
- برقراری ارتباط راحت بین ویندوز و سیستم عامل میهمان
- کپی و Paste متن بین دو سیستم عامل
- انتقال فایل بین دو سیستم عامل به سادگی یک کشیدن و رها کردن
- پایداری بالا در هنگام کار
- سازگاری با انواع سیستم عامل های جدید 32 بیتی و 64 بیتی و حتی ویندوز 7
- سرعت بالا در هنگام اجرای سیستم عامل میهمان
- قابلیت برقراری شبکه بین دو ویندوز
- استفاده از اینترنت سیستم عامل میزبان بدون تنظیمات خاص
- شناسایی سیستم عامل نصبی به صورت خودکار
- قابلیت کار با فلاپی و USB کامپیوتر میزبان
و ...

نکات:
1- این نرم افزار با یک سریال ساده رجیستر می شود .
2- این نسخه ویندوز 7 را بدون مشکل شناسایی و نصب می کند.
3- برای استفاده از امکانات نرم افزار بعد از نصب سیستم عامل باید VMware Tools را در سیستم عامل میمهان نصب کنید.
4- برای رها کردن موس از کلیدهای Ctrl+Alt استفاده کنشید.
5- این نسخه هم روی ویندوزهای 32 بیتی و هم روی 64 بیتی نصب می شود.

----------

*h.asadi987*,*hamedshd*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## h.asadi987

ممنون از دوست عزیز بابت اطلاعات مفیدشون ولی به جای این نرم افزار سنگین میتونین از نرم افزار virtual box  استفاده کنین که خیلی کم حجم تر و سبک تر از این هست

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## Yek.Doost

virtual box سبکه ؟؟؟  شاید موقعی که برنامه رو اجرا کنی هیچ اتفاقای نمی افته . فقط کافیه یک ویندوز باش بالا بیاری 70 درصد سرعت کامپیوتر رو میگیره . مخصوصا فضای رم

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

سلام wmwar خيلي كامل هست و ديگه الان كمتر كسي پيدا ميشه كه رم يك نداشته باشه اين نرم افزار رو با رم يك و يك سي پي يو ء دو هسته اي اجرا ميشه به راحتي   ما هميشه بايد بروز باشيم 

حالا مي خوام دستورات لينوكس و استفاده از نرم افزار puty رو هم اموزش بدم بعد بريم سر چگونگي نصب نرم افزار در لينوكس

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------

